# Gama Rinsho...who can break it?



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 27, 2013)

What seems to be one of the most overlooked techniques in the entire manga, Gama Rinsho is one of the most powerful techniques we've seen to date. All you have to do is hear the synched melody, and you're trapped.. It not only paralyzes the nerves in your body, but your mind as well.

The databook states it's a certain kill.



> Demonic Illusion: Toad Confrontation Chant (魔幻・蝦蟇臨唱, Magen: Gamarinshou)
> Genjutsu, Senjutsu, No rank, Offensive, Supplementary, All ranges
> Users: Shima, Fukasaku
> 
> ...



Courtesy of: 

Another important detail is despite being aware of it being a genjutsu, the 3 paths were unable to break it, and going off this statement in the databook, you would be lead to believe, it's an unbreakable genjutsu.



> The person whose ears the "Toad Confrontation Chant" reaches has both mind and body completely sealed between the hands of giant unmoving toads!!
> 
> With four toads standing motionless on all sides, *both dream and reality become bound by hand and foot!!*
> 
> Inside the genjutsu world, the target is surrounded North, East, South, and West, by giant toads, imprisoning them in a barrier. The four unmoving toads won't lift the complete binding until the user gives the order. All that is left to do is to strike the finishing blow in the real world.



Would a jin be able to break it with the assistance of the beast inside him/her? It states that your mind is paralyzed along with your nerves, so I'm not sure how they would communicate to each other. Is this an unbreakable genjutsu?


----------



## Senjuclan (Aug 27, 2013)

Only a jin or perhaps another sage mode wielder could break it. I don't see the sharingan breaking it at all


----------



## Joakim3 (Aug 27, 2013)

Honestly.... if Nagato (the same man who mastered genjutsu & the Rinnegan for 15+ years failed to break it).. I really don't see anyone else pulling the stint off with possible Hashirama because he's Hashirama 




On the plus side... Sasori and _possibly_ Kakuzu are immune to it


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 27, 2013)

Senjuclan said:


> Only a jin or perhaps another sage mode wielder could break it. I don't see the sharingan breaking it at all



Maybe I'm misremembering, but doesn't the sharingan simply grant the ability to recognize that you're in a genjutsu..not necessarily break it?


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 27, 2013)

Naruto, Bee, Itachi, Madara, Kabuto, Orochimaru and Zetsu are the one's who have the potential to break out of it once caught.  

However, there's a long list of people who can preempt it or null it before it gets to them.


----------



## Senjuclan (Aug 27, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Naruto, Bee, Itachi, Madara, Kabuto, Orochimaru and Zetsu are the one's who have the potential to break out of it once caught.
> 
> However, there's a long list of people who can preempt it or null it before it gets to them.



What makes you think Itachi, Kabuto, Orochimaru and Zetsu can break the genjutsu?


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 27, 2013)

Senjuclan said:


> What makes you think Itachi, Kabuto, Orochimaru and Zetsu can break the genjutsu?



circumstantially, they can do it.

if Itachi has a crow clone out, could possibly do what he and sasuke did.
Kabuto has a snake attached to himself and edos that could possibly break him out.  Same for oro.

If white and black zetsu are attached, they could possibly partner method each other out since they don't share a mind.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2013)

Based on it's mechanics no one can break it, because it paralyzes the mind and body, meaning no action can be taken to break it. Even a perfect Jin would probably be unable to break it since the Bijuu inside them seem like they hear what is going on in the outside world, which means the Bijuu would also fall prey to the song. 

The technique is too overpowered, which is why Kishi had to essentially write it out of the manga.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 28, 2013)

Deva Path could probably do it on his own via ST and surrogate bodies don't really follow the same contextual rules.


----------



## Chad (Aug 28, 2013)

I would say Kakuzu.

For one, his hearts do not have eardrums. Two, his hearts immediately go to Kakuzu's aid when his main heart is in trouble.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 28, 2013)

Nagato never mastered genjutsu. Stahp. Stop saying that. The viz:



> Jiraiya: He who possessed the same pupils as the Sage of the Six Paths not only mastered every jutsu I taught him...He demonstrated the ability to achieve all 6 changes in nature, which is unheard of in a single person.



Similarly, the shields 1 on fodder were shōji (paper doors) and paper. Moreover, the fodder never saw "god," only his paper angel.​


----------



## Kai (Aug 28, 2013)

The potency of Gamarinsho is top tier; according to its databook entry and how it was illustrated in the manga, the genjutsu completely paralyzes the victim's mind. Consider the fact that an _illusion_ was so powerful that it shut down Nagato's ability to control his paths, and Nagato controls Pain with such precision down to emotional expression. Even Minato, who activates Hiraishin through mere thought, would not be able to activate his jutsu.

That being said, Gamarinsho has its blatant weakness of giving the Elder Frogs' position away immediately and the existence of prep to sync the dual melodies. There's no reason to think the genjutsu can't be prevented by high tier characters.



			
				Turrin said:
			
		

> The technique is too overpowered, which is why Kishi had to essentially write it out of the manga.


Except we saw it get countered by the Deva Path the second time they tried it.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2013)

Kai said:


> Except we saw it get countered by the Deva Path the second time they tried it.


Sure, but the only reason it did is because of Plot Kai. There was no reason for Ma/Pa to not use the technique sooner and there was no reason why they used it in point blank range with Deva Realm. Dumbing down characters with PIS, does not make the technique any less powerful imo.

Also I didn't mean to imply that the technique was overpowered at that point in the manga, rather it would be overpowered in the current manga, I.E. the war. This is because in the war battles aren't 1v1 and there are usually many different shinobi involved. Put Gama Rinsho in any war battle and the shinobi present would have more than enough variety in techniques/skill sets to safe guard Ma/Pa, until the technique went off. 

For example look at this current battle. With Minato and Tobirama there to teleport Ma/Pa around there is no way in hell someone is getting them before the Song is completed and that's GG for the villains.


----------



## crisler (Aug 28, 2013)

hmm....

normally sharingan is effective against all ninjutsu but in terms of genjutsu, mostly against visual ones...

but since sharingan can read chakra color...maybe it can read the sound genjutsu as well to some extent. but then again, rinnegan didn't seem to help much...


it takes a while for the sound genjutsu to trap the opponent. jiraiya didn't win plainly with the genjutsu itself. he won because he used genjutsu, lured the enemy to make hasty decisions, made 1vs1 situations and had good analysis. his genjutsu was powerful, but to say that's the only reason he defeated three pain bodies that's an understatement against him.

i think jins can break it. others...hmm...i don't see uchihas or senjus breaking it. this time, sole power would be the key...like how sasuke broke danzous' seal jutsu. madara, hashirama, jins and some select people would break it. kekke genkai won't help much here, but rather the individual gifts.


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 28, 2013)

Nobody probably


----------



## titantron91 (Aug 28, 2013)

This one... I think only someone with Sage Mode or who uses Natural Energy can snap out of this genjutsu.

Everyone overlooks it because it has so many prerequisites to do.

- Shima and Fukusaku summoning
- Their Sage Mode (takes a bit of time)
- Melody Synchronization (takes a long time)

plus it can't be used while on the move or in frontal combat, based on feats


----------



## richard lewis (Aug 28, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> Honestly.... if Nagato (the same man who mastered genjutsu & the Rinnegan for 15+ years failed to break it).. I really don't see anyone else pulling the stint off with possible Hashirama because he's Hashirama
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never got how sasori is immune to genjutsu? he has ears thus me would hear the song, he must have a brain otherwise how would his puppet body be able to function. so what exactly makes him immune?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 28, 2013)

Perfect Jinchurikkis are a strong possibility here. (Partner method with their bijuu)

The Deaf.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> circumstantially, they can do it.
> 
> if Itachi has a crow clone out, could possibly do what he and sasuke did.
> Kabuto has a snake attached to himself and edos that could possibly break him out.  Same for oro.
> ...


Itachi's mind would be paralyzed. So would Zetsu's. Magan: Onsa doesn't have the added effect that Gamarinsho does of paralyzing both the mind and body. 

Partner Method seems useless against Gamarinsho due to that method too.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 28, 2013)

Very few have even a possibility to break it. But there are a few who can prevent it from happening.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd say Perfect Jinchuriki and perhaps, slimly another Sage.

Biju in Jinchuriki seem to be cut off from the outside world somewhat and shielded from such effects.

I don't think dojutsu offer any protection. Even THAT Uchiha Itachi was captured by Tayuya's flute genjutsu. Whether its effectiveness was boosted by Kabuto's Sage Mode I can't say, but I doubt it's superior to Toad Confrontation Singing.

I'm also wondering if it's possible to chain Toad songs. Shima and Fukasaku have a faster stun version called Frog Song, that was used against Pain's summons in Konoha that seems to stop things in their tracks. If you use that, then go right into the duet that may improve the effectiveness.

But that just doesn't seem like the type of genjutsu you can shrug off.



Kai said:


> Except we saw it get countered by the Deva Path the second time they tried it.



I think that's more cutting it off at the pass. He stopped it before it actually triggered otherwise he would've been done.


----------



## Maunten (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't be broken only released.

It's a sage art genjutsu right? I'm not sure, keep away dragona..


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 29, 2013)

If you are trapped in it, dojutsu techniques could work since they require relatively no physical movement at all (e.g. Kamui, Kotoamatsukami, Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu and Susano'o).


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 29, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Based on it's mechanics no one can break it, because it paralyzes the mind and body, meaning no action can be taken to break it. Even a perfect Jin would probably be unable to break it since the Bijuu inside them seem like they hear what is going on in the outside world, which means the Bijuu would also fall prey to the song.
> 
> The technique is too overpowered, which is why Kishi had to essentially write it out of the manga.



This. If your mind is paralyzed you can not think your way out of it, you can't think at all. No one can break it.


----------



## Maunten (Aug 29, 2013)

Ryuzaki said:


> If you are trapped in it, dojutsu techniques could work since they require relatively no physical movement at all (e.g. Kamui, Kotoamatsukami, Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu and Susano'o).



It's not your typical haha I control your chakra system,  dojutsu can't break it because it mental and physical.

Dojutsu break genjutsu by analysing the genjutsu and great speed, this one is even a sound gen making it harder.

The fact that Nagato couldn't even break his puppets out of it is a testament to it's unrivalled potency.


----------

